# 2001 nissan pathfinder NO SPARK PLEASE HELP



## coleman (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a 2001 Nissan pathfinder with no spark! iv changed the lower crank sensor and still nothing. Any help would be very appreciated Thanks


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

distributor coil?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your engine uses individual coil packs for each cylinder. Have you lost spark on every cylinder; if yes, then consider also changing the camshaft position sensor. Make sure the two fuses are good. Perform an ECU code readout with a scan tool to look for any fault codes that may be set; post the codes here on the forum.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Cusser said:


> distributor coil?


Oh, guess no distributor then on 2001 !!!


----------



## pissed owner (Jan 17, 2016)

Problems that I've personally had repaired on a 2007 Pathfinder relating to not getting spark.

1.) Blown security module, something to do with the anti-theft system. Be very careful giving someone a jumpstart! $600+ part, total cost to repair, well over $800.

2.)Blown ECM. It just randomly died on me while driving. Part cost me $1800+ from nissan dealership. Total cost to repair, well over $2300. You can get the ECM for about a 3rd that cost, but then you have to pay nissan to program it to your vehicle. Lose/lose for you.

3.) Blown or failing.....some kind of sensor located around the ignition switch(where you insert the key) that tells the ECM that your key is the correct key. Part cost $587. Total repair cost NOT including the other items I had fixed/replaced at the same visit due to extreme incompetence at the nissan service team.....around $750. Total bill was about $1300.

4.) My next electrical problem will be driving this POS to a dark country road, reporting it stolen, and then setting the damn thing on fire.


----------



## Amcip1 (Nov 16, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Your engine uses individual coil packs for each cylinder. Have you lost spark on every cylinder; if yes, then consider also changing the camshaft position sensor. Make sure the two fuses are good. Perform an ECU code readout with a scan tool to look for any fault codes that may be set; post the codes here on the forum.


So far did a lot of checking but recently my scanner stop picking up codes the inside of the cabin relay was bad I swapped it with another relay it's working still no codes. I was told to check under the hood for an ignition relay there but I only found the egi relay which I guess is for the gas. Did not swap that as the other relays near look different. Is it worth it to swap a new one in? Thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Amcip1 said:


> So far did a lot of checking but recently my scanner stop picking up codes the inside of the cabin relay was bad I swapped it with another relay it's working still no codes. I was told to check under the hood for an ignition relay there but I only found the egi relay which I guess is for the gas. Did not swap that as the other relays near look different. Is it worth it to swap a new one in? Thank you


You would be better off starting a new thread on your vehicle giving the year, engine, what the problem is and what you have done rather than tagging onto a 5-year old post. This way you get better attention to your specific problem and it doesn't get muddled by other posts not specific to yours.


----------

